# What the blank is going on in Milwaukee?



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Good or bad, the Milwaukee Bucks will always be weird.
> 
> "We may not be exactly what everyone thought we would be," says Joe Prunty, the team's interim head coach, "but I think we're fun to watch."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/14573190/milwaukee-taken-step-back-hoped-taking-two-steps-forward


----------

